# my nissan hardbody



## lownissan dj (Sep 11, 2002)

since there doesn't seem to be any trucks in here, i thought i would post a link to my webpage:
http://home.comcast.net/~doug123/index.html

please sign my guestbook while you're there.
L8R,
thanx



BTW - my truck is going to be an "extra" in fast & furious 2.
how kewl is that ?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

lownissan dj said:


> *
> BTW - my truck is going to be an "extra" in fast & furious 2.
> how kewl is that ? *


thats cool.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

SWEET


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

damn good looking trruck


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice truck..

just one question.. how come the KA engine?


----------



## lownissan dj (Sep 11, 2002)

it came with the ka motor and i really havent done any performance mods yet. boost boy is trying to talk me into throwing a turbo on it. i need to save up my pennies before i do anything like that, tho. till then, instead of fast & furious, its just low & slow. but someday.........


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ever consider doing the skyline motor swaps?

i think it might fit im not 100 % sure


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i would like to see an SR20DET under the hood. but if you are talking to boost boy listen to what he has to say. i believe he knows his shit


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *ever consider doing the skyline motor swaps?
> 
> i think it might fit im not 100 % sure *


the sr20 would fit a bunch better and IIRC from when i was looking at doing it...it bolts in the exact same way as the 240's does seeing they are the same engine and drivetrain.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Didn't know they were doing a casting call in S.FL.

Seth


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

the film is actually supposed to be taking place in miami. i told boostboy to make an appearance and damage a few beauty queens with his blazing b12


----------



## lownissan dj (Sep 11, 2002)

they did the casting call around the end of september down @ homestead speedway in one of the parking lots. over 500 cars and trucks showed up. the producers just walked around and pointed to what they liked, and then their staff took pictures, took numbers, etc.... it was a pretty cool show and then i got picked and it got even better. life is good....


----------

